# 2nd monitor



## jadedsean (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm wondering if anyone has had experience with converting vga to hdmi, i have a two monitor setup, one is Samsung C32F391 Curved 32inch and the other is a Samsung C27F398F curved 27 inch, i wanted to upgrade the 27inch to the same as the the 32 inch. Iv'e actually bought this oneand then realized my desktop only has 1 hdmi and 1 vga port. I have looked around the internet about this, i haven't found a lot of information and the information i did find show mixed results. Any info would be appreciated. Computer specs below. 

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz, 3408 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)
Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 16.0 GB


----------



## mscp (Dec 10, 2019)

jadedsean said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has had experience with converting vga to hdmi, i have a two monitor setup, one is Samsung C32F391 Curved 32inch and the other is a Samsung C27F398F curved 27 inch, i wanted to upgrade the 27inch to the same as the the 32 inch. Iv'e actually bought this oneand then realized my desktop only has 1 hdmi and 1 vga port. I have looked around the internet about this, i haven't found a lot of information and the information i did find show mixed results. Any info would be appreciated. Computer specs below.
> 
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz, 3408 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)
> Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 16.0 GB


I’m not sure if you can because VGA is standard definition (not HD). I know you can downscale signals to standard definition via hdmi (end to end) but it sounds unlikely that VGA will speak well to HDMI. Sorry if I couldn’t be of any help.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 10, 2019)

Not sure what you are asking in total ..... I run twin 1920 x 1080 27" monitors (extended) and cone connected wth HDMI cable / other with VGA to HDMI cable. However, these are driven by older nVidia GeForce 560Ti video card. 
No resolution or other issues. On Windows10 Pro latest ( v.2004). Not sure what more I can add ?


----------



## Damarus (Dec 10, 2019)

So what @Phil81 is referencing is, VGA is an Analog signal and HDMI is Digital. The specs of the monitor you want to buy are going to make a difference. VGA has limits on resolution.

Here is some more info fro ma quick search: https://airtame.com/vga-to-hdmi/

*Optional path:* find a new-er generation graphics card for cheap, use dual HDMI or Displayport for your monitors.


----------



## Damarus (Dec 10, 2019)

You could try an adapter like this to convert the signal: https://www.amazon.com/Moread-Gold-Plated-Projector-Chromebook-Raspberry/dp/B00SW9JI9A/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2GFM9AUWBRQ4J&keywords=vga+to+hdmi+adapter&qid=1575998655&sprefix=vga+to+hdi%2Caps%2C209&sr=8-3 (VGA to HDMI adapter Amzn)


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for the advice much appreciated


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 10, 2019)

Damarus said:


> So what @Phil81 is referencing is, VGA is an Analog signal and HDMI is Digital. The specs of the monitor you want to buy are going to make a difference. VGA has limits on resolution.
> 
> Here is some more info fro ma quick search: https://airtame.com/vga-to-hdmi/
> 
> *Optional path:* find a new-er generation graphics card for cheap, use dual HDMI or Displayport for your monitors.


Any suggestions on a new graphics card guys? Also is this an easy job to do, and does it matter what computer I have, meaning can any graphics card fit my desktop? Ideally I don’t want to spend anything to crazy as the computer will have to be upgraded at some stage.


----------



## Damarus (Dec 10, 2019)

jadedsean said:


> Any suggestions on a new graphics card guys? Also is this an easy job to do, and does it matter what computer I have, meaning can any graphics card fit my desktop? Ideally I don’t want to spend anything to crazy as the computer will have to be upgraded at some stage.



Sure - GTX 1650, and Radeon RX570 are great examples of modern video cards on a budget that will still work great on your next machine. Somewhere around 120-150 US for those, even less for used.


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 10, 2019)

Damarus said:


> Sure - GTX 1650, and Radeon RX570 are great examples of modern video cards on a budget that will still work great on your next machine. Somewhere around 120-150 US for those, even less for used.


great thanks so much for the advice. Do you know if their can be compatibility issues with changing out graphics cards?


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Dec 10, 2019)

Usually there wouldn't be any compatibility issues if you are choosing one with a chipset from the big two: AMD or NVIDIA. The drivers come directly from the chipset manufacturer for Windows.

That said, I prefer AMD for music applications as the drivers tend to play nicer with low audio latencies.

What are you using now? Does your motherboard have on-board graphics?


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 11, 2019)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> Usually there wouldn't be any compatibility issues if you are choosing one with a chipset from the big two: AMD or NVIDIA. The drivers come directly from the chipset manufacturer for Windows.
> 
> That said, I prefer AMD for music applications as the drivers tend to play nicer with low audio latencies.
> 
> What are you using now? Does your motherboard have on-board graphics?


Great thanks a lot for the info it’s much appreciated.


----------

